

Change the official Presidential anthem to Santana ft. Rob Thomas' "Smooth" - evan_
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/change-official-presidential-anthem-hail-chief-santana-ft-rob-thomas-smooth/GR7fshx0

======
brownbat
I love the idea of grassroots online petitions. This site pulls from both our
democratic spirit and technological resourcefulness.

In practice, though, it often just reminds me of West Wing's fifth episode,
"The Crackpots and These Women," where a sort of open house allows staffers to
hear policy proposals from UFO enthusiasts and those who want to build a
costly national highway system exclusively for wolves.

(Currently, the highest rated petition calls for the deportation of Justin
Bieber.)

